# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  Касперский vs. Scirra Construct

## UserCon

Привет! Давно пользуюсь классным конструктором игр Scirra Construct (http://www.scirra.com). Недавно поставил  Kaspersky Crystal  и начались проблемы  :Sad:  Антивирус Касперского определяет программу Scirra Construct, как вредоносную программу PDM.Keylogger  :Angry:  Также он указывает, что и создаваемые Construct программы также являются PDM.Keylogger!!!
Помогите пожалуйста!!!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## DVi

http://support.kaspersky.ru/virlab/helpdesk.html

----------


## UserCon

> http://support.kaspersky.ru/virlab/helpdesk.html


Спасибо! Отправил туда запрос! Буду ждать результата :Smiley:

----------

